# Make your own 'name in the sand' picture



## LunaBean

I was searching a few things and came across this, after posting up a pic of my babies name written in the sand, just type whatever name/quote you want and it makes you a picture written in the sand. The files are too big to be used as avatars tho
*
Name in the sand*

I made this one - 

https://t1.imagechef.com/ic/imgout/anm503e5378c168411d.gif

Here's a bigger one too- *Caption in the sand*


----------



## aviolet

I saw that a few months ago somewhere! really cute :flower:

Love the caption one -
https://cap33.caption.it/10050/captionit0102036172D30.jpg


----------



## LunaBean

You can put hearts and stars beside them too, they're really nice :)


----------



## aviolet

oh how cute! I didn't know that *goes back to play around with it*


----------



## LunaBean

It's beside the text box, the wee heart symbol!


----------

